# Frank



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Frank I have recently had many customers asking me for a blue diamond Piranha.
I have never heard of such fish. Was wondering if you have heard of such fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"Blue Diamond Piranha" is a common name used mostly on S. spilopleura. But I've also seen it attached to S. rhombeus from the Xingu (I think, but not sure).


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

does it actually have "blue" on it? Can you post a pic of such a fish? Just curious


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> does it actually have "blue" on it? Can you post a pic of such a fish? Just curious
> [snapback]966412[/snapback]​


its just another name that hobbiest use for spilo....


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> does it actually have "blue" on it? Can you post a pic of such a fish? Just curious
> [snapback]966412[/snapback]​


it has a lot of blue on it. I will take some pics to show all. 
Pedro


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Waiting for photo.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oooooo I cant wait 2 see


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

photo


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

pHOTO?!!!!!!!


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

post it up!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thread is basically dead. Pedro please repost if you have something to share.


----------

